

The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz [video] - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58

======
jcr
Previous discussion with video download links:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7959979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7959979)

